# How to get Rid of Spring Noise in Cubes



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 18, 2020)

If there's anything I can fix or make better, please let me know.
Also Feel free to ask a question or suggest a video in the comments
planning to do a q and a 
hope this helped
thank you!


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 18, 2020)

A lot of spring noise is caused by the cut end of the wire of the spring. This sharp edge digs into the washer it's pressing against, and that makes it prone to move in sudden jumps, rather than a smooth sliding action. The best solution is to use a grinding tool to carefully round off the end of the spring wire, so there's no sharp edges. This can be done by hand, but it's a lot easier with a small power tool, such as those made by Dremel, RotaCraft, Expo, Proxxon etc etc.
It's possibly slightly better to try and polish the rounded-off end, but if you use a fairly fine abrasive for the main work, it shouldn't be needed.
Likewise, I don't think it's necessary to try and get the end of the spring flat, like on a vehicle suspension spring .... that's more to do with keeping the spring straight during compression/extension cycles, prolonging service life.


----------



## qwr (Sep 9, 2020)

simple answer: traxxas on both ends of the spring.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 9, 2020)

I usually run a line of lube vertically on the spring, as well as some on the base of the screw, and a small amount at the base of the centre piece.


----------



## Itsmafy (Sep 21, 2020)

I wonder if putting a little bit of olive oil on both ends of the springs would remove the noise. I have one cube that I want to sell and I want to fix it but I don't have any lube at hand.


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 21, 2020)

There was spring noise in my cube. I unscrewed that side and then screwed it again. The noise was no more.


----------



## ortwin (Sep 22, 2020)

I hate those spring noises too!
The only thing that worked consistently for me, is to change the metallic washers to small plastic washers I bought somewhere on ebay.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 22, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> I wonder if putting a little bit of olive oil on both ends of the springs would remove the noise. I have one cube that I want to sell and I want to fix it but I don't have any lube at hand.


Hmm
Possibly but olive oil isn’t designed for it so beware if plastic starts melting or if it evaporates quickly


----------

